# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Classic Breakfast

## Endurer

Puri 
Makes about 20 
2 cups flour 
2tsp oil 
Oil for deep frying 

Instructions
Make the dough with flour and 
2 tsp oil and water as needed.
Make into small puris (pancake like) 
as flat as you can and deep fry in hot oil.


Aloo ki Bhujia
1 medium size potato 
Salt acc. to taste 
1/2 tsp chili powder 
less than 1/4 tsp of haldi powder 
1/2 tsp kalonji seeds 

Instructions
Cut the potatoes into small cubes.
Add spices and 1 cup of water and leave on low heat.
When soft, mash lightly.

Cholay 
1/2 cup presoaked whole channa 
salt acc. to taste 
1/2 tsp zeera powder 
1/2 tsp crushed Whole dried red chilies
1/4 tsp haldi powder

Instructions
Boil the channa with salt until soft. 
In a pot heat 1tbs of oil.
Add spices and softened channa and 1/4 cup of water.
Mix and mash slightly.
Cook till bubbles appear then remove from heat.

Halva 
2tbs Sujji (semolina) 
2tbs oil 
4 tbs sugar 
1/2 cup water 
seeds of 3 small illaichi 
yellow food color(optional)  

Instructions
Put the sujji and oil in a pot along with 
illaichi seeds and fry until slightly brown 
on very low heat.
Meanwhile combine sugar and water to
make a syrup. Add this to the sujji 
taking care not to burn yourself and 
cook on low heat to desired consistency.
If you want to color the halwa add the 
color to the syrup before pouring it 
into the sujji.

----------


## Ash

*mun main pani*

abi main pak main hoti, tu bazar se mangwa kar kha leti, ab itni mehnat koon karay :evil:

----------


## xeon

Muhahaha ham tu yahan bhi bazar sai mangwa laite hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mehak

hum bhi...; :Wink:

----------


## Majid

yahan tu hotel wala khod le atha hai :smoke;

----------


## Endurer

had hai :rolling;

----------


## xeon

> yahan tu hotel wala khod le atha hai :smoke;


us ko kehte hain *Bahar Wala* :lol:

----------


## Endurer

wo kia hota hey :s

----------


## Kainaat

Mujhe halva poori pasand nahin, is liye ghar mein banta bhi nahin  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Mujhe halva poori pasand nahin, is liye ghar mein banta bhi nahin  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

oho pasand tu mujhe bhi nahi but kabhi kabhi doston main achha lagta tha

----------


## Ash

mujhay tu pasand hai na..  :Frown:  per har roz khanay ke liye nahi.. like month main aik dafa sahi rehti hai... per yahan tu milti hi nahi :'(

----------


## Kainaat

> oho pasand tu mujhe bhi nahi but kabhi kabhi doston main achha lagta tha


Kya aapka har kaam doston ke beech hota hai? Waise halva poori se doston ka kya taluq?

@ASH - yeh halva pooti banana kounsa bara kaam hai, jo wahan nahin milta??

----------


## Ghazel

:applaud; endurer is a good cook :applaud;

----------

